# Rocky Mountain/race Face - News, Infos, Termine, Bekanntmachungen, ...



## TurboLenzen (16. März 2008)

Hallo Rocky- und Race Face Gemeinde. Und alle die es werden wollen..

diesen neuen Thread habe ich aufgemacht um alle Neuigkeiten, Infos, Termine und alles was sonst so interessantes um Rocky Mountain und Race Face passiert bekannt zu geben.
Ihr werdet hier also brandaktuell mit Infos versorgt!

Und es geht auch schon los:

1. In Riva zum Bike-Festival wird einiges geboten sein:
 - "Ride with the Pros". Carsten Bresser, Daniel Gathof und Pia Sundstedt werden sich um die Cross Country Touren kümmern.
Wade Simmons, Dennis Stratmann und meine Wenigkeit (Mario Lenzen) werden die Freeride-Touren begleiten und Tips und Tricks verraten.
 - Der Marathon in Riva sowie in Willingen wird wieder von Rocky Mountain gesponsert. Unter allen Teilnehmern wird am Ende ein Rocky Mountain Vertex verlost.
 - Das Rocky Mountain Testcenter ist natürlich wieder vor Ort und bietet allen Besuchern die Möglichkeit, die aktuellen 2008er Modelle ausgiebig zu testen. Unter anderem werden die neuen Modelle "Flatline" und das "Slayer SS" zur Verfügung stehen. Damit seid ihr die ersten, die die neuen Modelle fahren dürft. Also unbedingt vorbei schauen  

2. Testcenter on Tour:
 - am 10./11. Mai wird das Testcenter im Bikepark-Oberammergau halt machen. Im Schlepptau natürlich die Nagelneuen Flatlines und Slayer SS Modelle zum testen.
 - am 17./18. Mai schlägt das Testcenter im Bikepark Bad Wildbad seine Zelte auf. Auch hier werden die neuen Freeride-, Downhillgeräte Flatline und Slayer SS zum testen bereit stehen. An beiden Events werde ich mit Ra(d)t und Tat zur Seite stehen.

3. Rocky Mountain Days im Kleinwalsertal:
 - am 20. - 22. Juni finden die Rocky Mountain Days im Kleinwalsertal statt. Jeder ist Willkommen. Geführte Touren mit Rocky Mountain Team-Fahrern in einem der schönsten Bike-Reviere die es gibt. AUßERDEM! Modell-Highligt 2009. Seht als erster was es 2009 neues bei Rocky gibt!


Weitere Infos zu allen Punkten erhaltet ihr auf der BikeAction Website unter: www.bikeaction.de

..mehr Infos folgen in Kürze..

Bis dahin, 
Happy trails, 

euer Mario


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. März 2008)

robert trozdem noch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (16. März 2008)

der Robert ist nicht mehr im Team.
Das aktuelle 2008er Freeride/DH Team besteht aus Wade Simmons, Geoff Gulevich, Kyle McDonald, Dennis Stratmann und mir.

noch was. Bikeaction arbeitet gerade an einer neuen Website! Die ersten Bilder sahen schon sehr vielversprechend aus. Also schaut gelegentlich mal vorbei. Es lohnt sich!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. März 2008)

ja ich weiß aber da er ja bei dem im oberammergau dabei gewesen wäre... deshalb frag ich


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. März 2008)

So, einigen wird es schon aufgefallen sein. Ich bin ab sofort für Support und Fragen rund um Rocky Mountain / Race Face und natürlich auch für unsere anderen Team-Sponsoren zuständig.

Also wenn es Probleme gibt, wenn ihr Fragen habt oder Vorschläge machen wollt, dann immer her damit.
Aber bitte nicht böse sein, wenn ihr paar Tage nichts von mir hört. Bin natürlich viel unterwegs und kann nicht jeden Tag hier rein schauen..

Na gut bis dann und Viel Spaß hier im Forum... (und natürlich mit euren Rocky's auf den trails)


Mario Lenzen (TurboLenzen)


----------



## Sw!tch (26. März 2008)

Braucht ihr noch Fahrer?


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. März 2008)




----------



## bestmove (26. März 2008)

Hi Mario, schön das du dich der Sache hier annimmst  endlich wieder "näher" dran an Rocky sowie Support und Infos aus erster Hand. Die erste gute Nachricht nach dem Taiwan Schock   also, viel Erfolg!!


----------



## TurboLenzen (14. April 2008)

Kurze Info zu den geführten "Ride with the Pro" Touren zum Bike-Festival am Gardasee.

Unter folgendem Link könnt ihr die Touren reservieren:
http://www.bike-festival.de/riva/ - dann links im Bereich Festival die Rubrik Touren anklicken.

Tour 3 mit Carsten Bresser: Sonntag 11:30 Uhr
Tour 5 mit Daniel Gathof:  Sonntag 10:00 Uhr
Tour 6 mit Pia Sundstedt: Sonntag 10:00 Uhr
Tour 23 mit Wade Simmons und Dennis Stratmann: Donnerstag 13:00 Uhr
Tour 23 mit Wade Simmons und Dennis Stratmann: Freitag 11:30 Uhr
Tour 23 mit Wade Simmons und Dennis Stratmann: Samstag 11:00 Uhr
Tour 23 mit Wade Simmons und Mario Lenzen: Sonntag 11:00 Uhr

Wer von euch zusätzlich eines der neuen Rocky Mountain Bikes zum testen mit auf die Tour nehmen möchte, sollte sich bitte rechtzeitig mindestens 30 Min. vor Tourbeginn am Rocky Mountain Stand melden und sein Wunsch-Bike reservieren lassen.

Also dann sehen wir uns in Riva..

Ciao, 
Mario


----------



## TurboLenzen (15. April 2008)

Für die Freerider und Downhiller unter euch.
Hier ein spezielles Frühjahrs-Angebot...





Am besten gleich zu eurem Händler pendeln und ausrüsten lassen...

Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Xexano (16. April 2008)

@Mario: Kann man beim Testival in O-Gau sich ein Flatline für den GANZEN Tag leihen (plus vorausreservieren) oder wie wird das ganze beschränkt?

Schließlich muss man das Teil ja auch auf Herz und Nieren prüfen, nicht wahr?  

Ich würde eh dann mein RMX mitnehmen und dann die Bikes miteinander vergleichen, aber ich bin einfach nur neugierig, wie das ganze gehandhabt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (16. April 2008)

..Also es ist schon eher beschränkt. Wir wollen den anderen Kunden natürlich auch die Möglichkeit geben sich ein Bild von den neuen Bikes bzw. vom neuen Flatline zu machen. Du musst wissen, wir schlagen da nicht mit 30 Flatlines auf und jeder kann eins für den ganzen Tag haben.
Also normal ist immer so 1 Stunde geplant. In O'gau könnte ich mich, je nach Verfügbarkeit und Nachfrage, auf 2 Abfahrten überreden lassen. Liftfahrt muss ja auch einkalkuliert werden. Das alles sollte dann bei normalem Tempo in 1 - 1,5 Stunden gelaufen sein!?
Aber wie gesagt, das entscheiden wir dann vor Ort...

Bis dahin, 
Mario


----------



## numinisflo (17. April 2008)

Wenn ich endlich mal mein Bike zusammengebaut bekomm wäre ich auf jeden Fall in Bad Wildbad am Start und würde sehr gern auch mal eine Flatlinerunde drehen. Es gibt wahrscheinlich keine bessere Teststrecke für ein Bike in dieser Klasse als der DH in Wildbad


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. April 2008)

Neues von Race Face:

Die neue ATLAS FR Kurbel ist eine Weiterentwicklung der erfolgreichen ATLAS AM Kurbel. 
Die speziell für Freeride Einsätze angepassten Kurbelarme in Kombination mit dem DH/FR X-Type Innenlager bieten mehr Haltbarkeit und Steifigkeit als die ATLAS AM Kurbel. 
Das Resultat ist eine hochwertige, CNC gefräste, leichte und steife Freeride Kurbel made in British Columbia. 
Einsatzbereich: Enduro/Freeride 
Material: OPTIM-AL 
Gehäusebreite: 68-73mm, 83mm 
Kurbellängen: 170, 175mm 
Farben: Black, Blue Steel 
Gewicht: 850g (Kurbelarm 175mm incl. Innenlager) 
VK: 299,90 ¤ (Kurbelarm incl. Innenlager)





Jetzt bei eurem Händler...


----------



## subdiver (21. April 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Neues von Race Face:
> made in British Columbia.


----------



## Magnum 204 (21. April 2008)

Mein hÃ¤ndler hat sie schon sieht hammer aus!!!

GIbts aber schon fÃ¼r 160â¬ im internet

MFG:


----------



## numinisflo (21. April 2008)

Sieht echt nicht schlecht aus, die gleiche cnc gefräste Optik wie an der Diabolus. Würde mich interessieren wieviel leichter sie ist als eben die Diabolus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (21. April 2008)

Magnun, bei wem denn?


----------



## Magnum 204 (22. April 2008)

Die Kurbel wiegt exakt 950g(auf digital waage) 
mit einem 38er RF Kettenklatt mit schrauben und innenlager.

@ el lingo   war bei Chain Reaction Cycles

sind jetzt aber ausverkauft, vorerst

habe die Letzte bekommen 


MFGatrick


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. Mai 2008)

Ich Grüße euch, 

nach langer Abwesenheit im Forum schreibe ich mal wieder paar News bevor es wieder auf Tour geht.  Morgen  

Die *neue Homepage* von Bikeaction ist online. Übersichtlicher, einfacher, schöner, ...
Mehr dazu auf: www.bikeaction.de
Außerdem ist die neue Rocky homepage online. So manche Sachen funktionieren noch nicht 100%ig. Doch einen ersten Eindruck und vor allem schöne Detail Bilder der Bikes kann man schon jetzt bestaunen.
link: www.bikes.com

Danke auch an alle, die beim *Bike-Festival in Riva* bei uns am Stand vorbei gekommen sind und sich ein Bike für eine Testfahrt mitgenommen haben. Sorry wenns ab und zu ein wenig Stressig war, aber der Andrang war doch enorm.
Das Wetter hat ja auch zum größten Teil mitgespielt und ich hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne Zeit...

Ab morgen sind wir in *Bad Wildbad* mit unserer Flatline-Testflotte am Start. Dort könnt ihr die schicken Bikes erneut auf Herz und Nieren testen... Bis Sonntag habt ihr dafür Zeit.

Wer sich dieses Wochenende keine Zeit für einen Ausritt nehmen kann, der hat die Woche darauf vom 23.-25.05. während des *Dirtmasters Festival in Winterberg* nochmals die Möglichkeit eine Testrunde zu drehen.

So das wars erstmal mit den News. Wir sehen uns auf den Events..

und jetzt noch schnell los zum Kiosk und die neue FREERIDE kaufen!

Bis bald, 
Mario


----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. Mai 2008)

yesa Mario werde am Sonntag vorbei schauen  freu mich schon total

gratulation auch zum 9ten Platz


----------



## TurboLenzen (17. Mai 2008)

Ja danke. Gut dass du's ansprichst!
Ich wollte mich natürlich auch bei allen bedanken die mir einen Hacken spendiert haben bei der "King of FREERIDE" Wahl.
!! TOP 10 !! Was will man mehr !?!

Merci,


----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. Mai 2008)

den #1 

biste schon in wildbad?


----------



## arseburn (17. Mai 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Wer sich dieses Wochenende keine Zeit für einen Ausritt nehmen kann, der hat die Woche darauf vom 23.-25.05. während des *Dirtmasters Festival in Winterberg* nochmals die Möglichkeit eine Testrunde zu drehen.



Wenn das Flatline in L am Start ist, werde ich zum Testen kommen


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Mai 2008)

Ja, viel Spass euch! Freut mich dass Du geruled hast, und die Wähler sowas wie Lokalpatriotismus hatten!
Mario, ich hab nen dicken Plan...lass uns mal die Tage connecten!


----------



## TurboLenzen (30. Mai 2008)

*TESTCENTER ON TOUR bei Radsport Schindele*

am 30. und 31. Mai steht Bikeaction, also natürlich auch ich, im Allgäu bei Radsport Schindele mit allen möglichen Testrädern für euch bereit. Ob Element, SXC oder Flatline, wir haben alles dabei. Auch das ein und andere Damen-Modell.

Also kommt vorbei und sichert euch eine Testfahrt...
Mal sehen. Bei der ein oder anderen Ausfahrt komm ich vielleicht mit.

Wir sehen uns..

Mario


----------



## TurboLenzen (30. Mai 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Ja, viel Spass euch! Freut mich dass Du geruled hast, und die Wähler sowas wie Lokalpatriotismus hatten!
> Mario, ich hab nen dicken Plan...lass uns mal die Tage connecten!



Ja mei Felix. Merci. Was hast denn fürn dicken Plan? Deine mail hab ich gelesen. Aber in meinem Stress kann ich leider nicht immer sofort auf alles antworten.
Das geht auch an alle anderen. Das Thema mit dem Statement seitens Rocky ist noch nicht vom Tisch. Sobalds was gibt, erfahrt ihr es als erstes... Also locker bleiben!

peace out,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (31. Mai 2008)

So, das Statement von Rocky Mountain Canada ist nun veröffentlicht.
Also da kann doch keiner mehr meckern!?!

Viel Spaß dabei,


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. Juni 2008)

hört sich doch gut an......................ride on !


----------



## TurboLenzen (2. Juni 2008)

Für die Rocky Mountain Rider Clinics gibt es noch freie Plätze!
Wer also Lust hat mit uns in einer der schönsten Gegenden fahren zu gehen, sollte sich noch schnellstens anmelden.
Das Programm hats wirklich in sich! Für den in meinen Augen günstigen Preis bekommt man auf jeden Fall was geboten.





Also dann bis bald in Livigno, 

Mario


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Juni 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Für die Rocky Mountain Rider Clinics gibt es noch freie Plätze!
> Wer also Lust hat mit uns in einer der schönsten Gegenden fahren zu gehen, sollte sich noch schnellstens anmelden.
> Das Programm hats wirklich in sich! Für den in meinen Augen günstigen Preis bekommt man auf jeden Fall was geboten.
> 
> ...



würd ja gern abers bikes is net fertig


----------



## jota (3. Juni 2008)

ich würde auch gern ,aber wir(8männers) sind vom 7.06-14.06 vor ort .
na ja, man kann nicht alles haben.
ich hoffe das wetter bessert sich noch in livigno.


----------



## Res (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
Habe als treuer RM-Fahrer auch noch ne Frage: Kommt auf nächstes Jahr wirklich ein ETSX-Nachfolger (wie in diesem Forum auch schon mal erwähnt)? Alles was Richtung Marathon/Mehretappenrennen geht, würde mich brennend interessieren. Fahre heute ein ETSX-Team, sehe mich aber nach etwas leichterem um.
Happy trails
Oltenbiker


----------



## mr-Lambo (24. Juni 2008)

Was ist denn mit den Alta Rezia Bike-Days? Der Bikepark soll zu sein?


----------



## TurboLenzen (4. Juli 2008)

Heute erreicht mich die Meldung, dass der *Bikepark Mottolino in Livigno *ab heute wieder geöffnet ist. Bis zum 21.09.08 könnt ihr es also so richtig krachen lassen in dieser wahnsinns Umgebung!!!

Viel Spaß,


----------



## Madlock (14. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich hoffe IHR KÖNNT MIR HELFEN:
Ich suche ein Trikot von RM ich finde aber keine Seite die mir mal zeigt was so alles zu haben ist. Und wenn ich dann mal was gefunden habe sind keine Bilder dabei. 
Ich hätte doch aber soo gerne ein schöne Rocky Mountain Trikot! vielen Dank schon im Vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. August 2008)

MT-Sports
Bikeaction


----------



## Madlock (15. August 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> MT-Sports
> Bikeaction



Dankeschön war mir eine große Hilfe!


----------



## TurboLenzen (24. September 2008)

Ich Grüße euch, 

die letzten Wochen bzw. Monate waren doch recht stressig bei mir. Desshalb wollte ich mich entschuldigen, wenn die ein oder andere Frage bzw. Probleme unbeantwortet blieben. Jetzt im Herbst und über den Winter bleibt für die Betreuung hier im Forum mehr Zeit und ich hoffe ich kann euch weiterhin mit Ratschlägen und Tipps unterstützen...

Danke an alle wollte ich aussprechen die es während der Eurobike zu uns auf den Rocky & Race Face Stand geschafft haben. Hat mich und meine Kollegen von Bikeaction wieder sehr gefreut euch die Neuheiten und änderungen für 2009 präsentieren zu dürfen!! Ich hoffe euch gefallen die neuen Modelle und Designs!? Würde mich freuen, euch nächstes Jahr bei einem unserer Testcenter Termine zu sehen bei denen ihr ausgiebig die neuen Modelle (Vertex RSL und Alltitude) sowie die unveränderten Modelle testen könnt. Sobald die Termine fest stehen, stelle ich sie natürlich als erstes hier im Forum online...

Bis dahin und schöne Zeit...

Mario Lenzen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. September 2008)

Ich hoffe ihr seit wieder in Wildbad am start  würde mich freuen


----------



## iNSANE! (25. September 2008)

Thomas Vanderham aka _Pommes Wanderschinken_ ist jetzt auf den überaus bekannten und tollen Bikes von EVIL unterwegs. http://www.pinkbike.com/news/2008ThomasEvil.html

Wem Evil nichts mehr sagt, die haben uns geniale Bikes wie das Imperial mit Super Monster beschert - leider find ich kein Bild davon, aber das ist ja schon auch nicht schlecht.
Der Name ist jedenfalls Programm.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. September 2008)

so wie es auf der Evil HP aussieht haben die zur Zeit nur einen Rahmen.
Der DHler. Der sieht an sich aber sehr interessant aus. 

Hab leider auch davon kein Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (8. Oktober 2008)

*MTB-Tour mit Rocky Mountain Teamfahrer Daniel Gathof*

Von Montag, den 13. Oktober bis Freitag, den 17. Oktober 2008 ist Daniel Gathof, Teamfahrer von Rocky Mountain, zu Gast im Kleinwalsertal im kleinen Berghotel.

Wenn sie mit Daniel das Kleinwalsertal mit dem Bike erkunden wollen, bitten wir um Anmeldung im kleinen Berghotel unter: 0043 5517 5338-0
Achtung: Begrenzte Teilnehmerzahl!

Tourstart: 09:00 Uhr

Veranstaltungsort Kleinwalsertal
www.das-kleine-berghotel.com

Viel Spaß .......... dabei!

Mario


----------



## TurboLenzen (24. Oktober 2008)

Wer mehr über das neue "Altitude" erfahren möchte, klickt auf folgenden link:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-mountain-altitude-interbike-2008.html

Chefentwickler D'arcy von Rocky Mountain spricht ausgiebig über das Altitude 90 RSL.
Das Video ist wirklich sehr empfehlenswert und gibt einblick in die Hintergründe des bikes...

Schaut's euch an.

Viele Grüße, 
Mario


----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. Oktober 2008)

ja gut sind videos von der interbike... is ja nix besonderes


----------



## TurboLenzen (25. Oktober 2008)

Gut beobachtet Sherlock. Ich wollte das Video auch den Leuten zeigen, die nicht so regelmäßig oder ausgiebig im Netz unterwegs sind.

Von daher, viel Spaß weiterhin im WWW...

Mario


----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. Oktober 2008)

wollts nur sagen mario


----------



## subdiver (11. November 2008)

Warum gibt es für 2009 keine RM-Kataloge ? 
Sparmaßnahmen ?


----------



## bestmove (11. November 2008)

Was willst du damit 



subdiver schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und ich habe keine Lust mehr, Eure taiwanesischen Bikes zu testen.
> Weil ich mir niemals ein Taiwan-Rocky kaufen werde.
> ...


----------



## Fabeymer (11. November 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Warum gibt es für 2009 keine RM-Kataloge ?
> Sparmaßnahmen ?



Doch, es gibt einen "Katalog". Das ist aber lediglich ein Faltblatt, auf dem Flatline, Altitude, Vertex, Element, die L.O.-Serie sowie die Rennräder vorgestellt werden.
Ob das noch was nachkommt, kann weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Soulbrother (11. November 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Was willst du damit


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. November 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen, 

hier bewegte Bilder meines Canadischen Team-Kollegen Geoff Gulevich...
Viel Spaß dabei,

http://mtbville.blogspot.com/2008/11/geoff-gulevich-mini-edit.html

Gruß, 
Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. November 2008)

richtig schick, flow mal in action


----------



## TurboLenzen (2. Dezember 2008)

Oh Tannenbaum, oh Tannenbaum, ...

Auf http://www.mtb-freeride.de/Blog/ gibts bis zum 24. jeden Tag ein Geschenk aus dem Adventskalender zu Gewinnen.
Geschenke meiner Sponsoren verbergen sich auch hinter einigen Türchen...

Also schnell auf die Seite: http://www.mtb-freeride.de/Blog/ - anmelden und mit ein bisschen Glück fröhlicher Gewinner sein!

Ich drück euch die Daumen 

Merry X-Mas, 
Mario


----------



## Thomas (12. Dezember 2008)

_Hallo, ich habe hier kurz mal aufgeräumt, bitte beachtet in Zukunft unsere Verhaltensregeln und speziell auch in diesem Bereich die Regeln für die Herstellerforen. Fragen dazu bitte per PN und nicht hier im Thema.
Viele Grüße
Thomas_


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Dezember 2008)

Gut so !!!


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. Dezember 2008)

Hier gibt es eine sehr erfreuliche Nachricht für alle Rocky Fans!!
Starke Preisänderung der 2009er Modelle...





Also schnell zu eurem Rocky Händler!!!

Gruß und Viel Spaß beim Rocky Kauf 

Mario Lenzen


----------



## subdiver (18. Dezember 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Starke Preisänderung der 2009er Modelle...



Was ist der Grund für die Änderung ?
Habt Ihr Euch in der Preisliste vom September 08 verrechnet ?


----------



## LautSprecher (19. Dezember 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Was ist der Grund für die Änderung ?
> Habt Ihr Euch in der Preisliste vom September 08 verrechnet ?



Die merken jetzt das keiner mehr ihren Taiwan Rocky Schrott will.


----------



## bestmove (19. Dezember 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Die merken jetzt das keiner mehr ihren Taiwan Rocky Schrott will.


Was ein cooler Beitrag, lass dir dafür gratulieren!


----------



## Nofaith (19. Dezember 2008)

Das Niveau sinkt auch immer mehr....  

Auch wenn RM jetzt in TW produziert, ist nicht alles Schrott! Wenn's einem nicht gefällt kauft man was anderes, mach ich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (19. Dezember 2008)

Gibt es diese Saison kein Element 50? Das fehlt bei den Preisänderungen.

Edit: Lese gerade das "bei einigen Modellen". Dann hat sich meine Frage wohl erledigt. Wobei, interessant wär's schon, weshalb das nicht betroffen ist. Ist das evtl. das beliebste Element oder will man die Kunden durch einen geringeren Aufpreis zum 70er bringen?


----------



## TurboLenzen (19. Dezember 2008)

Und schon wieder eine sehr erfreuliche Nachricht! Dieses Mal für die Race Face Fans unter euch.. Da soll noch einer sagen bei Rocky und Race Face rührt sich nichts!! 

Farbige limitierte Auflage der neuen Atlas FR Kurbeln!!





Ab März 2009 wird es die drei Farben - Agent Orange, Deep Purple und Rum Red in limitierter Stückzahl geben!
Schwarz und Blue Steel sind weiterhin verfügbar.

Einsatzbereich: Downhill & Freeride
Gehäusebreiten: 68-73mm, 83mm, 100mm
Kurbelarmlängen: 170mm, 175mm
Material: OPTIM-AL (20% stabiler als 7050 Aluminium)
Farben: Agent Orange, Deep Purple, Rum Red
Gewicht: 850g (Crank Arms in 175mm mit Innenlager)
empf.VK.: 319,90 Euro

Also jetzt schon mal auf euren Wunschzettel schreiben!!

Bis dahin, 
euer Mario


----------



## Magnum 204 (22. Dezember 2008)

werde mir mal die rote vormerken ,sie schwarz habe ich ja schon


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. Dezember 2008)

Meine Wenigkeit sowie im Namen meiner Sponsoren wüschen euch, euren Angehörigen und Freunden Frohe Weihnachten, einen entspannten und Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und das beste für die kommende Saison 2009.
Vielen dank für Eure Unterstützung und eure Treue...

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald wieder...

Bis dahin, 

euer Mario Lenzen


----------



## subdiver (26. März 2009)

Ist der Daniel Gathof kein Teamfahrer mehr ?
Zumindest ist er von der BA-Webseite (Team) verschwunden.


----------



## TurboLenzen (17. April 2009)

*Die Frorider Legende Brett Tippie kommt nach Riva und Ihr könnt hautnah dabei sein!*

Schreibt uns an [email protected] warum Ihr mit Tippie fahren wollt, und gewinnt eine, von ihm geführte Tour, beim Bikefestival in Riva! Die besten 5 sind dabei.

Bringt euer Rocky RM6 mit und tragt eine Frorider Perücke und Brett schenkt Euch ein signiertes Rocky Mountain Freeride Jersey!

weitere Infos unter: BIKEACTION


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. April 2009)

*2010 Teile von Race Face auf der Sea Otter Classic vorgestellt!*

*Atlas FR Kurbeln in verschiedenen Farben*






*Atlas FR Lenker*





*Next Kurbel*





*Deus Teile*





*Auch die "normale" Atlas in verschiedenen Farben*




Die Next Kurbel wird 2010 mit einer Titanachse ausgestattet sein die rund 685 Gramm wiegen wird. Nähere Information liegen mir leider nicht vor.


Quelle:
MTB-Freeride


----------



## subdiver (21. April 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Infos !
Da werde ich zukünftig wohl zu Syntace- und XTR-Komponenten greifen


----------



## Fabeymer (21. April 2009)

Geil, endlich wieder Eloxkurbeln! Besonders die blaue hat es mir angetan.


----------



## Nofaith (21. April 2009)

Hm, 685gr klingt gut, das Design ist auch besser geworden. Aber Titanachse? Wenn's nicht soviel flext wird's vielleicht nächstes Jahr so eine Kurbel.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. April 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Infos !
> Da werde ich zukünftig wohl zu Syntace- und XTR-Komponenten greifen



wieso das denn?


----------



## Kirschblotze (22. April 2009)

Also die neuen Deus-Teile gefallen mir auf dem Bild. Kann ich mir für mein Element vorstellen. Muss ich mir, wenn es soweit ist mal im Laden anschauen.


----------



## schtiiph (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo Rocky-Leute!

Ich habe mal so eine ganz dumme grundsätzliche Frage zum Rocky Team:

Wieviele Rocky-Teams gibt es eigentlich? Es gibt doch das neue Maxxis/RM Team, die fahren DH und XC Weltcup. Aber dann gibt's auch so eine Art internationales Team?!?! Wie ist das Ganze denn gegliedert? Wer fährt wo? Wie heissen die Teams? Was wird gefahren? Ich kapier's nicht...

Wäre um jede wahre Antwort dankbar

Liebe Grüsse
Stephan


----------



## GM210 (15. Mai 2009)

Yes! Wenn nicht all zu teuer dann wird der mal probiert.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. Mai 2009)

schtiiph schrieb:


> Hallo Rocky-Leute!
> 
> Ich habe mal so eine ganz dumme grundsätzliche Frage zum Rocky Team:
> 
> ...



schreib mal den Herr *TurboLenzen* (Teamfahrer Germany) an der kann dir sicher näheres dazu sagen ;-)


----------



## Rocklandbiker (17. Mai 2009)

endlich mal wieder "schöne" Parts von RACE FACE........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (15. August 2009)

Hier gibt es für euch die ersten Bilder der 2010er Produktpalette zu sehen. Als Highlight präsentiert sich das neue "Flatline Worldcup". Lest meinen Bericht auf: http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/arti...-ueber-die-rocky-mountain-neuheiten-fuer-2010

Viel Spaß dabei...

Mario


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. August 2009)

wuahaha das mit dem SXC könnte was werden! Ein Blatt mehr ins Weiße rein bitte


----------



## Sw!tch (15. August 2009)

hmm....schon ganz cool


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. August 2009)

gibts was neues vom Vertex? Oder bleibt alles beim alten...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. August 2009)

Gibts auch schon Richtpreise für die zwei WC?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. September 2009)

Demo Day am Dienstag war klasse,  vorallem eine Kette und ein XTR Schaltwerk geschrottet vom kaputten Schaltwerk gibts irgentwann mal Bilder. Zuvor möchte ich euch aber vom gestrigen Tag auf der Eurobike berichten und die wo nicht auf die Eurobike kommen können, mit meinen Bildern teilhaben lassen. Freut euch schonmal auf eine super Saison nächstes Jahr.













































































































































































Das Flatline ist in echt aller erste Sahne 
Es fehlen noch einige Bilder die werde ich aber mit der Zeit hochladen, versprochen!


----------



## bestmove (3. September 2009)

Super Hunter  vielen Dank für die Eindrücke


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. September 2009)

Kein Problem! Preise werde ich auf Anfrage (PM) weitergeben.


----------



## el Lingo (3. September 2009)

Der Blizzard ist ja mal richtig gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. September 2009)

Was ich noch anmerken möchte:
Jeweils beim Altitude und Vertex gibt es das 50er Model als Alu oder Carbon Ausführung.


----------



## subdiver (3. September 2009)

Danke für´s mitnehmen Hunter-dirt 

Anscheinend sind die letztjährigen Lackierungen (und die Bikes) 
an den CC-Bikes gut verkauft worden, 
dass diese 2010 fast unverändert übernommen wurden.
Was noch auffällt, der Trend "Hirschgeweih" ist nun auch beim Hardtail angekommen.

Jetzt noch Bilder von den Element und ich bin glücklich


----------



## All-Mountain (3. September 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Was ich noch anmerken möchte:
> Jeweils beim Altitude und Vertex gibt es das 50er Model als Alu oder Carbon Ausführung.



Hast Du auch Bilder von den Altitude Alu-Modellen gemacht?

Wie sehen die Lackierungen aus?
70 schwarz
50 weiß
Gibt es SE's von den Alu-Altitudes?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## MrFaker (4. September 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Was ich noch anmerken möchte:
> Jeweils beim Altitude und Vertex gibt es das 50er Model als Alu oder Carbon Ausführung.



was soll das 50er als carbon kosten, gibt es da schon eine info?

lg chris


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. September 2009)

klar hab die HÃ¤ndlerunterlagen bei mir liegen.

Preis VK Vertex 50 RSL: 2990â¬
Preis VK Altitude 50: 3190â¬ (alu, RSL Preis ist nicht verfÃ¼gbar)

Beim Altitude RSL wird sich auch die Farbe Ã¤ndern das weiÃe wÃ¤re dann schwarz, aber das blau bleibt. 
Die Lackierungen sind einfach nur passend zu den Fox Gabeln echtn Traum.


----------



## Giuliano.B (4. September 2009)

Thx für die schönen Bilder. Hoffe den Altas FR directmount kann man dann auch endlich bestellen. Den Lowriserlenker konnte man ja schon kaufen. Was hat es mit dem SIXC auf sich? Carbonkram für FR/DH? Oder soll der Kram Next SL ablösen? Ich hoffe mal nicht. Sonst werde ich mir noch ganz schnell ´nen Lenker bestellen müssen.

edit: Oder das soll SL XC heißen? neeeeiiiin ;(. Bitte klärt mich auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. September 2009)

wird zusätzlich zur Next kommen.


----------



## Giuliano.B (4. September 2009)

ah thx. Dann bin ich beruhigt. Die Next SL sind ja einfach schlicht und edel gehalten. Wäre schade gewesen wenn so "newschool" Kram an mein Element müsste


----------



## TurboLenzen (14. September 2009)

Produktvorstellung der 2010er Bikes in Kriftel bei 4-riders





Viel Spaß wünsch ich euch dabei!!!


----------



## bestmove (25. September 2009)

Neue Rocky Mountain Webseite www.bikes.com  (noch im Aufbau)


----------



## LukiSkywalker (27. September 2009)

Die Sixc Kurbel und Lenker sind bei raceface.com bei den All Mountain Kurbeln heißt das das ich die auch an mein Slayer dranmachen?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## TurboLenzen (27. September 2009)

Hey Luki. Die SIXC Serie ist hauptsächlich für All Mountain Bikes konzipiert. SIXC "6" steht für 6 Inch Federweg. Also alles um die 150mm. Dementsprechend ist die Serie perfekt für dein Slayer!!!

Viele Grüße, 
Mario


----------



## LukiSkywalker (28. September 2009)

Noch eine Frage: Kann ich mit der Kurbel auch in den Bikepark oder ein bisschen Freeriden?
Geht das Carbon nicht kaputt, wenn ich stürtze?


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. September 2009)

Dir kann im schlimmsten Fall auch eine Aluminium Kurbel verbiegen. Stürze sind für das Material generell nicht gut und somit auch nicht für Carbon. Also natürlich kann es kaputt gehen. So wie fast alles am Bike


----------



## el Lingo (28. September 2009)

Das war aber noch nicht die Antwort auf die Frage, ob die SixC Serie auch in den Bikepark kann.


----------



## TurboLenzen (29. September 2009)

Können schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (4. Oktober 2009)

Ab wann wird die Kurbel hier erhältlich sein?


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Februar 2010)

*2011er Flow Proto*


----------



## Sw!tch (11. Februar 2010)

boaaa!!


----------



## MrFaker (12. Februar 2010)

sehr nett 

lg chris


----------



## Flame-Blade (12. Februar 2010)

Geiles Gerät!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Februar 2010)

hauptsächlich der Hinterbau hat sich geändert oder?
Sonst finde ich die seitliche Farbteilung ein gute Idee


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Februar 2010)

Steuerrohr 1.5 - 1.1/8 (tapered) 
Sattelrohr-verbindungen
etwas abgeschwächtere Geo?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. Februar 2010)

süßes Ding!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. April 2010)

erste Bilder des neuen RF DEUS Vorbau´s. Man darf gespannt sein 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (30. April 2010)

Weiß jemand dazu mehr über dessen Gewicht?
Und in welchen Längen wird das Teil denn geben?


----------



## neikless (30. April 2010)

- ist ja wohl nix neues wird sich abgesehen von 10g
 nicht viel ändern :gähn: aber ganz schön ...


----------



## Catsoft (2. Mai 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> - ist ja wohl nix neues wird sich abgesehen von 10g
> nicht viel ändern :gähn: aber ganz schön ...



*Schön* war ja schon mal was


----------



## arseburn (7. Mai 2010)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Können schon



...nur sollte man nicht, oder wie?


----------



## Xexano (13. Juli 2010)

The Newest Newer New Slayer 2011

[ame="http://vimeo.com/10817985"]2011 Slayer on Vimeo[/ame]

Das Video ist eigentschlich schon 3 Monate alt, aber ich habe es hier im Forum noch nicht gesehen...


----------



## blaubaer (14. Juli 2010)

Rocky Mountain 2011 mit neuem Slopstyle Bike ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (15. Juli 2010)

einfach nur ein kleines new newer slayer 2011 oder ?!


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Juli 2010)

Ui...als 4x-fully bzw. Flow-Ersatz interressant!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. Juli 2010)

wow fett!


----------



## blaubaer (22. Juli 2010)

leider wird es nicht in serie gebaut


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. Juli 2010)

ich denke noch nicht ;-)


----------



## mohrstefan (22. Juli 2010)

Ne ne ne


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

möchte nochmal auf des geplante Slayer/ Rocky- Treffen in meiner Signatur hinweisen.
Interesse? => PM!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. August 2010)

Zu weit weg für mich, leider.
Und ich hatte eh gerade ein Arbeitsunfall 

Aber ich wünsche euch sehr viel Spaß. Ich wäre gerne dabei.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. August 2010)

Schade.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## blaubaer (6. September 2010)

Race Face wird so richtig Bunt im 2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. September 2010)

aber so richtig!


----------



## Flame-Blade (6. September 2010)

Hatte die Dinger auch mal genauer unter die Lupe genommen...sehen gut aus


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. September 2010)

Den schwarzen XC Lenker da in der mitte sieht ganz gut aus. Den schlage ich mal meiner Mutter für ihr Bike vor.

Habe ich schon erwähnt das ein High Riser Weltmeister geworden ist 

Spaß bei Seite.

Ja es wird wirklich bunt
Vielleicht ich für mich ja was interessantes dabei.


----------



## argh (7. September 2010)

Sind die Bash-Dinger final lackiert oder eloxiert?


----------



## Sw!tch (7. September 2010)

Es gibt sowohl lackierte als auch eloxierte Bashguards.
Die Kettenblätter haben einen richtig guten Eindruck gemacht!


----------



## Soulbrother (7. September 2010)

Die Atlas Kurbel in Stealth wär doch was für dich


----------



## argh (8. September 2010)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Es gibt sowohl lackierte als auch eloxierte Bashguards.
> Die Kettenblätter haben einen richtig guten Eindruck gemacht!



alles klar, danke!


----------



## blaubaer (8. September 2010)

Bringt Rocky Mountain im Jahr 2011 keine Ladys bikes mehr auf den Markt ???  ???


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (8. September 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Bringt Rocky Mountain im Jahr 2011 keine Ladys bikes mehr auf den Markt ???  ???



Sieht ganz so aus. Auch ein Carbon-Altitude wirds nicht mehr geben. Das bestätigte mir ein Rocky-Händler. Auf bikes.com ist es aber noch aufgeführt.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (8. September 2010)

Viel wichtiger ist doch, wo ist der Freerider


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. September 2010)

Im Katalog kommt nach dem Slayer nur noch das Flatline.
Slayer SS ist alle.

Die Palette ist sehr ausgedünnt.


----------



## luigi_ccnb (8. September 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Bringt Rocky Mountain im Jahr 2011 keine Ladys bikes mehr auf den Markt ???  ???



unter bikeaction.de ist unter den 2011er Modellen das Element Ladies Only MSL zu finden, nur noch kein Preis oder Bild sichtbar.


----------



## luigi_ccnb (8. September 2010)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Sieht ganz so aus. Auch ein Carbon-Altitude wirds nicht mehr geben. Das bestätigte mir ein Rocky-Händler. Auf bikes.com ist es aber noch aufgeführt.
> 
> MFG



hier sagt bikeaction.de was anderes als die usa-seite, die 2011er altitudes sind alle aus alu "RMB FORM 7005 Hydroformed Alu" , nix carbon


----------



## Soulbrother (8. September 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Bringt Rocky Mountain im Jahr 2011 keine Ladys bikes mehr auf den Markt ???  ???



Doch,das Element



luigi_ccnb schrieb:


> unter bikeaction.de ist unter den 2011er Modellen das Element Ladies Only MSL zu finden, nur noch kein Preis oder Bild sichtbar.



Hab ich doch gestern bereits im Element thread gepostet...den Preis vom Ladies.
Die Farbe ist Carbon mit  hellblauen decals und weißer Schrift




TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Sieht ganz so aus. Auch ein Carbon-Altitude wirds nicht mehr geben. Das bestätigte mir ein Rocky-Händler. Auf bikes.com ist es aber noch aufgeführt.
> 
> MFG



Hab ich mit leichter Verwunderung auch feststellen müssen,als ich  heute endlich zum ersten mal in aller Ruhe den Katalog durchblättern konnte


----------



## blaubaer (9. September 2010)

das Element hab inzwischen auch endekt 

aber, was denkt sich Rocky dabei ? wiso kein Altitude oder Slayer mehr für die Ladys ?? wie in den vergangen jahren.

meine meinung zum fehlenden Freerider mit etwa 180mm Federweg; naja, Wade Simmons wird älter und gibt sich mit einem Slayer zufrieden . 
keine Jungen Freerider am Start bei Rocky ? 

zudem ist ja die auswahl bei den CC-bikes recht hoch fullys und Hardtail`s, im vergleich zu Enduro - DH fraktion...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (9. September 2010)

bestmove schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger ist doch, wo ist der Freerider





blaubaer schrieb:


> meine meinung zum fehlenden Freerider mit etwa 180mm Federweg; naja, Wade Simmons wird älter und gibt sich mit einem Slayer zufrieden .
> keine Jungen Freerider am Start bei Rocky ?
> 
> zudem ist ja die auswahl bei den CC-bikes recht hoch fullys und Hardtail`s, im vergleich zu Enduro - DH fraktion...



Sag ich ja - die Produktpalette bei Rocky ist meines erachtens ziemlich mau. Auch wenn mir das Flatline WC (mit gescheiter Lackierung) und das Slayer eigentlich recht gut gefallen, aber wie bestmove schon richtig bemerkt hat: Wo zum Teufel ist der Freerider?

Das machen viele andere Firmen deutlich besser, mich wuerde mal interessieren wie es soweit kommen kann. Aber der Support hier im Forum ist ja nicht existent, da werden auch keine erklaerenden Worte folgen, die zumindest die Intention des Unternehmens ansatzweise nahebringen koennten. Ich fuer meinen Teil bin ziemlich enttaeuscht.


----------



## Sw!tch (9. September 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Die Atlas Kurbel in Stealth wär doch was für dich



Wem sagst du das 

An welchem Tag warst du denn auf der Eurobike?


----------



## Soulbrother (9. September 2010)

Am Freitag


----------



## bestmove (9. September 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Das machen viele andere Firmen deutlich besser, mich wuerde mal interessieren wie es soweit kommen kann. Aber der Support hier im Forum ist ja nicht existent, da werden auch keine erklaerenden Worte folgen, die zumindest die Intention des Unternehmens ansatzweise nahebringen koennten. Ich fuer meinen Teil bin ziemlich enttaeuscht.



Leider wahr  muß man jetzt schon auf nächstes Jahr hoffen und sich derweil mit den alten Modellen befassen oder eben fremdgehen.


----------



## Flow.Zero (13. September 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Sag ich ja - die Produktpalette bei Rocky ist meines erachtens ziemlich mau. Auch wenn mir das Flatline WC (mit gescheiter Lackierung) und das Slayer eigentlich recht gut gefallen, aber wie bestmove schon richtig bemerkt hat: Wo zum Teufel ist der Freerider?
> 
> Das machen viele andere Firmen deutlich besser, mich wuerde mal interessieren wie es soweit kommen kann.



Rocky Mountain wurde von Pacific cycles aufgekauft, ich glaube der Trend geht von der kleinen Fahrradmanufaktur zum Kommerz. Früher hatten die noch wirklich gute ideen (2005,2006 beispielsweise), da hat man ein rmx angeschaut und wusste auf den ersten Blick dass es ein rocky war.
da ich aber nicht genau weis wer dort jetzt das sagen hat und sonst eig auch noch über die situation ziemlich unaufgeklärt bin sage ich lieber nichts mehr.


----------



## mohrstefan (13. September 2010)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Rocky Mountain wurde von Pacific cycles aufgekauft, ich glaube der Trend geht von der kleinen Fahrradmanufaktur zum Kommerz. Früher hatten die noch wirklich gute ideen (2005,2006 beispielsweise), da hat man ein rmx angeschaut und wusste auf den ersten Blick dass es ein rocky war.
> da ich aber nicht genau weis wer dort jetzt das sagen hat und sonst eig auch noch über die situation ziemlich unaufgeklärt bin sage ich lieber nichts mehr.


Dem unterstütze ich voll und ganz .
Diese verdammten KLAPPMESSER via Kona,Drösi,Radon,Gost,Bergam,USW
Die neuen Modelle von Rocky sind auch nicht besser,aller new,new,new Slayer
Wo mann einen 142 Hinterrad brauch,ohhh mann !!


----------



## Nofaith (14. September 2010)

Schaut man sich die canad. Website an findet man mehr Bikes. RM ist eigentlich ein Vollsortimentler, vom City- bis zum Downhill-Bike. Die Palette an verfügbaren Bikes hier in Deutschland wird durch den Importeu(e)r in zusammenarbeit mit dem Hersteller festgelegt. Die reduzierte Auswahl von 5 Modellreihen in 2011 zu 9 in 2010 spricht aber Bände. 

Bin mal gespannt wie sich das neue Slayer und Element im Wettbewerb schlagen.


----------



## neikless (15. September 2010)

... immerhin bekomme von meinem Klappmesser keine Rückenschmerzen ... aber was rede ich ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. September 2010)

Hallo,

nach dem ersten Slayer- Treffen 2010 im Pfälzerwald besteht wohl großes Interesse an einer Wiederholung in 2011.
Ich denke, wir es dann einfach nur *Rocky Mountain- Treffen 2011 *nennen.
So fühlt sich keiner ausgegrenzt.
Einen Termin gibt es noch nicht, kommt aber rechtzeitig.

Wer also Interesse hat, bitte PM.
Ihr werdet dann in den Verteiler aufgenommen.

Ride fine!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. Oktober 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqYa61Kipjw"]YouTube        - Rocky Mountain Bicycles 2011 Element & 2011 Altitude - Interbike 2010[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (15. Oktober 2010)

Vorschlag : Rocky Treffen 2011 in LIVIGNO !!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem erfolgreichen âSlayer- Treffen 2010â hat es einiges an positiver Resonanz gegeben.
Kurzum: Es soll in 2011 wiederholt werden!

Diesmal unter dem Namen *âRocky Mountain- Treffen 2011â.*
NatÃ¼rlich ist jeder eingeladen, egal welches Bike der SpaÃ steht im Vordergrund!

*Wann?*
- Termin steht noch keiner fest, kommt aber rechtzeitig

*Wo?*
- Dreh- und Angelpunkt ist der Ort Weyher in der Pfalz (bei Landau)
- Idealer Ausgangspunkt am FuÃ des Hardtgebirges

*Unterkunft & HappaHappa?*
- Sollte jeder selbst in Weyher organisieren (www.weyher.de)
- EinkehrmÃ¶glichkeiten im Ort oder der nÃ¤heren Umgebung sind vorhanden
- Gemeinschaftliches Abendessen nach der Tour im Winzerhof kann kurzfristig organisiert
  werden
- Nach Terminbekanntgabe sollten die Zimmer schnell gebucht werden, der Ort ist beliebt
  und schnell ausgebucht!

*Trails/ Touren?*
- 90% Trails mÃ¶glich (Handtuchbreite)
- fÃ¼r jeden fahrbar, trotzdem sind Protektoren sinnvoll
- trockener Sandsteinboden & Fels
- Tagestouren 40- 60km/ 800- 1.400hm
- Tourenauswahl nach Absprache, unterwegs jederzeit wieder Ã¤nderbar
- wer nicht mehr mag, findet den Weg auch alleine zurÃ¼ck, versprochen
- reichlich EinkehrmÃ¶glichkeiten unterwegs (bewirtschaftete HÃ¼tten)
- fÃ¼r mich eines der geilsten Bikereviere in Deutschland!

*Sonst?*
- Es ist kein Rahmenprogramm geplant
- SpaÃ und Trails stehen im Vordergrund


FÃ¼r die Organisation wÃ¤re es sinnvoll, wenn ihr mir folgende Info per Mail oder PM zukommen lasst:

_Vorname:
Nick:
Email:
Handnummer:
Wohnort:_

Wer noch Bekannte animieren kann, einfach melden



Ride fine!


----------



## bestmove (5. Januar 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> Vorschlag : Rocky Treffen 2011 in LIVIGNO !!!!



Anfang September sind mal wieder ein paar Rockys vor Ort  Wer es einrichten kann


----------



## neikless (8. Januar 2011)

... da bin ich vorraussichtlich in Saalbach


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Januar 2011)

Hey,
ist von euch jemand hier mit dabei?

http://rad.radamring.de/24h-radrennen.html

Cu


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. Januar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nach dem erfolgreichen Slayer- Treffen 2010 hat es einiges an positiver Resonanz gegeben.
> Kurzum: Es soll in 2011 wiederholt werden!
> ...



gibt es hierzu was neues ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2011)

*OK, hier mal die letzte Rundmail fÃ¼r die Leute, die bereits im Verteiler sind:*

_Hallo zusammen,

nach dem erfolgreichen âSlayer- Treffen 2010â hat es einiges an positiver Resonanz gegeben.
Kurzum: Es soll in 2011 wiederholt werden!

Diesmal unter dem Namen âRocky Mountain- Treffen 2011â.
NatÃ¼rlich ist jeder eingeladen, egal welches Bike der SpaÃ steht im Vordergrund!

Wann?
- Termin steht noch keiner fest, kommt aber rechtzeitig

Wo?
- Dreh- und Angelpunkt ist der Ort Weyher in der Pfalz (bei Landau)
- Idealer Ausgangspunkt am FuÃ des Hardtgebirges

Unterkunft & HappaHappa?
- Sollte jeder selbst in Weyher organisieren (www.weyher.de)
- EinkehrmÃ¶glichkeiten im Ort oder der nÃ¤heren Umgebung sind vorhanden
- Gemeinschaftliches Abendessen nach der Tour im Winzerhof kann kurzfristig organisiert
  werden
- Nach Terminbekanntgabe sollten die Zimmer schnell gebucht werden, der Ort ist beliebt
  und schnell ausgebucht!

Trails/ Touren?
- 90% Trails mÃ¶glich (Handtuchbreite)
- fÃ¼r jeden fahrbar, trotzdem sind Protektoren sinnvoll
- trockener Sandsteinboden & Fels
- Tagestouren 40- 60km/ 800- 1.400hm
- Tourenauswahl nach Absprache, unterwegs jederzeit wieder Ã¤nderbar
- wer nicht mehr mag, findet den Weg auch alleine zurÃ¼ck, versprochen
- reichlich EinkehrmÃ¶glichkeiten unterwegs (bewirtschaftete HÃ¼tten)
- fÃ¼r mich eines der geilsten Bikereviere in Deutschland!

Sonst?
- Es ist kein Rahmenprogramm geplant
- SpaÃ und Trails stehen im Vordergrund


FÃ¼r die Organisation wÃ¤re es sinnvoll, wenn ihr mir folgende Info per Mail oder PM zukommen lasst:

Vorname:
Nick:
Email:
Handnummer:
Wohnort:

Wer noch Bekannte animieren kann, einfach melden



Ride fine!
_

*Termin kommt noch rechtzeiltig!!!*


----------



## MrFaker (29. Januar 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Hey,
> ist von euch jemand hier mit dabei?
> 
> http://rad.radamring.de/24h-radrennen.html
> ...



wollte ich, aber mein TT hat dort keinen TÜV 

fährst du mit?

lg chris


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Januar 2011)

wie kein TÜV. Dann musst du TÜV machen.

Ja, so ist jedenfalls der Plan 
Wir werden ein 4er Team machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (29. Januar 2011)

ne um tüv dort zu bekommen müsste ich zuviel umbauen 

die machen aber auch ein geschiss, wegen sicherheit an den TT bikes...

macht auf jeden fall spass


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Januar 2011)

was wie? Ich dachte du meinst das Auto!

Was ist ein TT Bike? Und wieso brauch man TÜV?


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Januar 2011)

Mit TT dürfte ein Zeitfahrrad (TimeTrial) gemeint sein...und mit TÜV vermutlich die Rennleitung, die ihn zu einigen Umbauten nötigen wird. 

Falls das jetzt Käse und entsprechend falsch gewesen sein sollte: seht großzügig über diesen Beitrag hinweg.


----------



## MrFaker (1. Februar 2011)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Mit TT dürfte ein Zeitfahrrad (TimeTrial) gemeint sein...und mit TÜV vermutlich die Rennleitung, die ihn zu einigen Umbauten nötigen wird.
> 
> Falls das jetzt Käse und entsprechend falsch gewesen sein sollte: seht großzügig über diesen Beitrag hinweg.



absolut richtig 

und ich sehe es einfach nicht ein, für die was umzubauen (sturrkopf) deswegen bleibe ich halt daheim


----------



## henne1981 (8. Februar 2011)

hat jemand konkrete Informationen zum Liefertermin der neuen Race Face Turbine Kurbelgarnitur?


----------



## Catsoft (10. Februar 2011)

Die 2 fach kommt wohl Ende des Monats und die Arme solo erst im April.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (11. Februar 2011)

Hey!
 Vielleicht war's ja schon lange hier, aber das ist doch mal cool:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=56708


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. Februar 2011)

doppelpost...sorry


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. Februar 2011)

henne1981 schrieb:


> hat jemand konkrete Informationen zum Liefertermin der neuen Race Face Turbine Kurbelgarnitur?



muss sagen, die neue Turbine ist für meinen Geschmack seid langem mal wieder ein sehr sehr schönes Teil geworden. Hatte sie gestern zum ersten mal in der Hand....richtig schön gefräst in Kombination mit edlen schlichten Decals. Für mich ein Grund mir gleich den passenden Vorbau zu gönnen. Ja und wenn Sie dann lieferbar ist ;-).....





und montiert...was ist Eure Meinung.
Passt er zu einem filigranen Blizzard ???

mein Motto "das Gute von gestern, mit dem Besten von heute" !




   [URL=http://img11.imageshack.us/i/dsc00711ef.jpg/]
	


[/URL]


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Februar 2011)

Der neue Turbine Vorbau gefällt mir auch verdammt gut.Seit dem ersten Deus vor 10 Jahren ist das endlich wieder ein RF Vorbau der nicht einfach nur nach Kaugummiautomat aussieht.

Fürs filigrane Blizzard vielleicht optisch etwas zu "kräftig" ...müßte man sich evtl. in natura ansehen.


----------



## Nofaith (12. Februar 2011)

Mal so 'ne Frage an den Moderator und Mitleser:

Fährt Mario Lenzen noch für Rocky? Gibt gar keine News mehr aus erster Hand!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. Februar 2011)

ja fährt noch aber mehr für pic sessions


----------



## TurboLenzen (14. Februar 2011)

????????????????????????????????


----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. Februar 2011)

hat irgendjemand mal gefaselt... 

edit:
bzw. stand sogar glaub mal inem artikel


----------



## Nasum (29. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mir eigentlich ein 2011er RF Single Ring Kettenblatt kaufen oder ein ähnliches DH Kettenblatt von RF nur leider gibt es da bei sämtlichen Shops sehr lange Wartezeiten...ist das normal oder hat das was mit der Insolvenz zu tun? 
Es sollte schon ein RF Kettenblatt an eine RF Atlas FR Kurbel deswegen frag ich mal.

Danke


----------



## numinisflo (29. April 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mir eigentlich ein 2011er RF Single Ring Kettenblatt kaufen oder ein ähnliches DH Kettenblatt von RF nur leider gibt es da bei sämtlichen Shops sehr lange Wartezeiten...ist das normal oder hat das was mit der Insolvenz zu tun?
> Es sollte schon ein RF Kettenblatt an eine RF Atlas FR Kurbel deswegen frag ich mal.
> ...



Hast du es schon bei den üblichen und verdächtigen Läden versucht? Also nicht die Internetstores, sondern die allseits bekannten Fahrradläden (hieß das früher so?)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (30. April 2011)

Ja ich schau schon eine Weile und war sogat im Bikeladen aber das hätte dort auch sehr lange gedauert...frag mich nicht warum.Ich wollte den Race Face single Ring und ich hab durch Zufall auf Amazon eins gefunden und bestellt, die haben echt alles.


----------



## Soulbrother (29. August 2012)

Race Face continues to impress with refinements to their carbon fibre program. The latest introduction, wider handlebar offerings and a sweet new graphics package across their NEXT XC/Trail brand. Sparked by rider demand for a wider stance, the new generation NEXT is now available in a WIDE FLAT 1/4" rise (28.3" or 720mm), 3/4" riser (28.5" or 725mm), as well as a more traditional 1/4" rise narrow (24.6" or 625mm) option.






















HANDLEBAR, NEXT FLAT 1/4 riser, narrow
BUILT FOR: XC Race/Trail/AM
DIMENSIONS: 24.6" or 625mm width
SWEEP: 7° rearward, 2° upward
RISE: 0
BAR DIAMETER: 31.8mm
WEIGHT: 135g
COLOUR: Matte Carbon only

HANDLEBAR, NEXT WIDE FLAT - NEW!
BUILT FOR: XC Race/Trail/AM
DIMENSIONS: 28.3" or 720mm width
SWEEP: 8° rearward
RISE: ¼"
BAR DIAMETER: 31.8mm
WEIGHT: 175g
COLOUR: Matte Carbon, Red, Green, Blue

HANDLEBAR, NEXT 3/4 riser
BUILT FOR: XC Race/Trail/AM
DIMENSIONS: 28.5" or 725mm width
SWEEP: 8° rearward, 4° upward
RISE: ¾"
BAR DIAMETER: 31.8mm
WEIGHT: 175g
COLOUR: Matte Carbon, Red, Green, Blue








BUILT FOR: FR/DH Racing
SIZE: 165, 170, 175mm & 68/73, 83mm or 100mm
WEIGHT: 685g (165mm, 83mm armset without BB);
822g (165mm with 36T ring & 68/73mm BB)
910g (170mm with 36T Single Ring, Bash Guard & 68/73mm BB);
958g (170mm with 24/36/Bash Guard & 68/73mm BB)
RING CONFIGURATIONS: 24, 36 & Bash; Single Ring & Bash; Single Ring
*Compatible with various BB standards (PF30/BB92/BB30 and 68/73/83mm threaded BB).
COLOUR: Green Monster







Atlas 1 1/4 riser
BUILT FOR: DH/FR
DIMENSIONS: 31" or 785 mm width, 8° rearward, 4° upward
RISE: 1¼"
WEIGHT: 340g
BAR DIAMETER: 31.8mm
COLOUR: Green Monster

Atlas Riser
BUILT FOR: DH/FR
DIMENSIONS: 31 or 785 mm width, 8° rearward, 4° upward
RISE: ½
WEIGHT: 340g
BAR DIAMETER: 31.8mm
COLOUR: Green Monster








CATEGORY: DH/FR
CONNECTION: I-Beam
WEIGHT: 156g
DIMENSIONS: 260mm x 127mm
COLOUR: Black







CATEGORY: DH/FR
CONNECTION: Railed
WEIGHT: 220g with Ti Alloy rails
DIMENSIONS: 260mm x 127mm
COLOUR: Black







BUILT FOR: XC/AM/DH
SIZE: 30.9, 31.6mm
LENGTH: 350mm
WEIGHT: 218g (30.9mm)
COLOUR: Black


----------



## blaubaer (30. August 2012)

diese grüne Kurbel werd ich mir mal an der Eurobike genauer anschauen... vllcht passt das farblich an Slayer...


----------



## Dirty Rufus (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich will den Sattel mit Stütze - gier- einfach lecker das teil und es würde sich gut an meinem Flatline machen....
...aber wann und wo wird manns herbekommen ?????
Bei BA gibbs bis jetzt nur die 1213er gummigriffe.
Weiß wer was ???


----------



## Giuliano.B (13. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt schon einige 2013er RaceFaceteile zu kaufen obwohl die nicht bei Bikeaction auf der Website sind. Schau mal auf der offiziellen Seite von RaceFace. Mein Händler hat mir jetzt auch ´nen 2013er Atlasvorbau in rot bestellt. Sau geil das Teil.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (22. Oktober 2012)

Am kommenden Freitag und Samstag haben wir bei uns im Shop ein 2013'er Testevent. Altitude 650B, Element 970 BC, Vertex 9**, Slayer, ... sind als Testbikes vor Ort. Bei Interesse findet Ihr nähere Infos auf unserer Homepage oder auf FB.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Climax_66 (27. Februar 2014)




----------



## bestmove (9. Dezember 2017)

http://www.bikes.com/de/bikes/pipedream/2018?tid=72


----------



## Jendo (10. Dezember 2017)

Sehr schicker Hobel. Erinnert sehr an die gute alte Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (27. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Informationen oder Links zu 2020 Neuheiten/Modelle?

LG


----------



## DerBär (1. August 2019)

Die 2020er Bikes sind seit heute online!


----------



## racingforlife (1. August 2019)

Nicht schön :-(


----------



## Igetyou (1. August 2019)

Bei mir geht die 2020 seite nicht vollständig. Das Slayer 2020 ist nicht sichtbar.


----------



## doctorska (1. August 2019)

Da kann man froh sein ein 2019 zu besitzen ,  die neuen  Lackierungen sind nicht schön (Element und Vertex)


----------



## HerrKaos (1. August 2019)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Bei mir geht die 2020 seite nicht vollständig. Das Slayer 2020 ist nicht sichtbar.



Vielleicht kommt doch schon was neues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (1. August 2019)

Altitude und Instinct finde ich Sexy!


----------



## Celli82 (1. August 2019)

Mir gefallen die neuen Designs. Die Farben harmonieren hervorragend. Ausserdem gibts immer ne Wahl zwischen Understatement und Ausrufezeichen. Und sie sind nicht mehr so schrill wie beim aktuellen Altitude oder Slayer. Gut gemacht! Jetzt bin ich auf die neue Slayer-Plattform gespannt. Jemand ne Ahnung, wann der Launch sein wird?


----------



## luftschaukel (6. August 2019)

Ich mein ich hätte was von Freitag gehört. 
Hab’s schon Live gesehen das neue Slayer!


----------



## J.D.4479 (6. August 2019)

Celli82 schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die neuen Designs. Die Farben harmonieren hervorragend. Ausserdem gibts immer ne Wahl zwischen Understatement und Ausrufezeichen. Und sie sind nicht mehr so schrill wie beim aktuellen Altitude oder Slayer. Gut gemacht! Jetzt bin ich auf die neue Slayer-Plattform gespannt. Jemand ne Ahnung, wann der Launch sein wird?


Am 13.08.2019 wird das neue Slayer gelauncht.

M.f.G. Jens


----------



## Deleted 503620 (7. August 2019)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Ich mein ich hätte was von Freitag gehört.
> Hab’s schon Live gesehen das neue Slayer!


Erzähl doch mal...


----------



## luftschaukel (7. August 2019)

Der Dämpfer sitzt jetzt woanders, ähnlich wie beim Altitude / Instinct. Trotzdem ist Platz für ein Flaschenhalter.
Die C90 Version hat XTR Schaltwerk, XT Bremsen, RF LRS,Kurbel, Lenker/Vorbau.
Fahrwerk ist von Fox hinten der Coil (DPX?) mit orangener Feder. Federweg 180/180. 
27,5 Laufräder.
Farben Schwarz Rot oder Schwarz Grau.

Aber ich hatte hier schon mal ein Foto gepostet, wurde aber gelöscht


----------



## Deleted 503620 (7. August 2019)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Deleted 503620 (7. August 2019)

Video: Rocky Mountain Teases New Slayer with Retro Horror Film - Pinkbike
					

Looks like a classic 1980's slasher horror movie. Hopefully Officer Simmons can save the day.




					m.pinkbike.com


----------



## luftschaukel (12. August 2019)




----------



## ma1208 (12. August 2019)

Ich finde das Orange und das Rot beißen sich etwas, aber ansonsten echt hübsch das Slayer. Ich würde wohl ne schwarze Feder bevorzugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (13. August 2019)

Das neue Slayer ist jetzt auf der Homepage zu sehen. 









						Slayer lineup | Rocky Mountain
					

Smash every trail in total confidence. The Slayer was right there at the start of the freeride movement, and that “heritage-of-send” lives on. Longer and slacker than ever, expect villainous levels of confidence when ripping big mountain trails or devouring the park.




					www.bikes.com


----------



## Upndownandagain (27. September 2019)

Hi! Bräuchte bitte eure Hilfe. Bin interessiert am 2020er Instinct BC in L. Kennt jemand einen Händler der das Ding in Österreich oder Bayern schon stehen hat? Bzw. kennt ihr Händler oder Onlineshops die preislich flexibel sind, oder auch Gesamtaufbau machen? Gerne auch per PN. Danke!!!!


----------



## ma1208 (27. September 2019)

Wenn ich nicht falsch geguckt habe steht in Kaiserslautern eines im Laden. Das war zumindest bis vor ein paar Jährchen noch Bayern, aber wahrscheinlich doch zu weit weg


----------

